# Linux 1st time and forever ?



## lZKoce (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a PC with pirated Windows on it, and I don't want it to be this way.

All I do on it is multimedia - music, movies and work on my on-line shop ( which is web-based, so no software installed). Do I really need to pay 120 Eur for Windows and then 100 Eur for Office 365 ? I feel like I can get by with Linux Distro + Libre office.

I've never used Linux in my life. I downloaded Ubuntu 16.10 on my external SSD drive, booted and clicked the option "Try". It loaded the environment in 1 min or so. Doesn't look that scary to be honest.

Will my peripherals work ? - Logitech G602 + Logitech C910 ( webcam works fine actually), Creative X-fi Go pro soundcard?

Will USB flash drives work ? Will I be able to format them on NTFS ? ( I tried one and it seems ok ) ?

Closing the windows is on the left.  If necessary with tutorial, I guess I can use The TERMINAL....but I hope I don't really need to meet it. I am no programmer.

Anyone that has survived on Linux permanently or for long periods of time ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 8, 2016)

Linux MINT is meant to mirror Windows Vista/7.  Tried Ubuntu and quickly concluded I didn't like it.  MINT is okay.

Most things should work without any fuss.  I'm not sure about that Creative device though.

I only have Linux on one of my systems (excluding router) and ironically only really use it to configure my router since it is right under it.

I would certainly try Linux to see if it will work for you before blowing big bucks on Windows.  At bare minimum, you'll be certain you need Windows should it come to that.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 8, 2016)

NTFS is available on most unix distro. Meanwhile, exFAT is not supported.

I suggest you use Fedora @ https://getfedora.org/ .

Frown at using pirated Windows by the way. Keys are dead cheap nowadays.

Whether you can "survive" using unix depends on what kind of application you live with and whether those applications support *nix or not.


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 8, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Frown at using pirated Windows by the way. Keys are dead cheap nowadays.



Things are, what they are. I had to describe the problem somehow. I don't know how you define "dead cheap", but I couldn't find a deadcheap option to do this: OEM keys and keys with no upgrade path to Win10 or shady websites are not a good solution in my small opinion. If you could point a working solution, I'd be most interested.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 8, 2016)

https://www.kinguin.net/category/19429/windows-10-professional-oem-key/

About 29 USD for Windows 10 pro.

I've used it for more than once. They are transferable as well. I've used them for Win 7 keys also.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 8, 2016)

You can install linuxmint to a usb stick(with RUFUS) and test it live without installing.

Thats the coolest thing about linux distros.


----------



## Shihab (Nov 8, 2016)

natr0n said:


> You can install linuxmint to a usb stick(with RUFUS) and test it live without installing.
> 
> Thats the coolest thing about linux distros.



+1. 
Though I'd recommend LinuxLive (mainly because I like the UI >_> )
I'd also add that if you aren't all into the open source thing, ditch the FOSS drivers as soon as you can and use the proprietary ones. Nouveau Nvidia drivers rarely work for me. They are generally lacking in features and performance too, so...


----------



## insane 360 (Nov 8, 2016)

i've used elementary OS and mint a lot, at my work i use both windows 7 and 10...

most drivers will work under linux the same as windows now a days, kernels get patched and updated regularly so more getting added all the time.

best is to pop it on usb drive/ssd and give it a shot like you are with ubuntu.  maybe the only thing i can think of thats a stopping point would be not all games in steam work, but a large number now do...

got nothing but time to waste/lose if you try out a copy of mint or elementary (both based off ubuntu 16.04 lts)


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 8, 2016)

alucasa said:


> https://www.kinguin.net/category/19429/windows-10-professional-oem-key/
> 
> About 29 USD for Windows 10 pro.
> 
> I've used it for more than once. They are transferable as well. I've used them for Win 7 keys also.



That's an illegally repurposed oem key.  Pretty sure it's not shipped with the legally required hardware.


----------



## FYFI13 (Nov 8, 2016)

I use Ubuntu 16.04 Mate edition on my laptop as the only OS, works fantastic. Few days ago i had Windows 10 installed on it, had a good laugh and restored my Linux backup. I can't see any reasons to use Windows unless there are some compatibility issues with your hardware/software. 

My media PC - file server is running on OpenElec since i don't need a desktop environment on it. Super stable and fast OS.

Gaming rig is different story. I use Win7 on it as a primary OS since there are good few "Windows only" games that i play from time to time. Having said that, i do have one of SSD's dedicated for Linux as well.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 8, 2016)

personally I like centos but I mostly run Linux for server applications and all minimal installs with just the packages I need installed. ubuntu has the most precompiled package support followed by fedora which helps for new folks using it as a desktop. once you get used to rolling your own packages and sorting dependencies it really doesn't matter what flavor you run.

I keep hearing good things about mint but I've never tried it as a desktop.


----------



## Bones (Nov 9, 2016)

Been running Mint 18 for the past 5 or 6 months and it's been all good so far, has done everything I need it to. Didn't need to load any drivers or anything, just loaded it up and it did the rest.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2016)

To cut this a bit. Lets look into simple upgrade paths for a user that is used to a point and click interface. stuff like arch or fedora is fine but he is a beginner looking to completely replace his experience.

IMO The debian code base is right for you.

Ubuntu
Mint

Are generally the easiest for beginners to learn and adapt too.

If you want to move on to a different feel you can try out the middle of the road (IMO) as a beginner and take a look at

Fedora
OpenSUSE

These 4 distributions are pretty home friendly. Debian based systems (Mint and Ubuntu) are usually the easiest to get into for alot of people. I would try all of them and hang on to your pirated copy of windows for a few more weeks.

Bottom line.

You dont need to listen to all the talk about how terrible it is to be cracked. Your trying to solve a problem. For what yo need linux will serve you well it has everything you migh need. I would NOT get into the lesser known distributions and would recommend sticking to the 4 above to try out at first. 

Take the time to test them and install open office. Thunderbird. Take a look around the app centers. Get a feel for it. You dont need to format right away. Take your time and boot back into windows when you need to work. play with linux to get a general idea. When you think you are ready alot of people find th easiest way to be "sink or swim" backup your files format your machine and just force yourself to use it after you hav ea good idea of what you are getting into. There will be growing pains but you will get used to it eventually.

If you need any help I would suggest making a new thread after you pick a OS. I would avoid conversations about pirated Windows because it seems to take a bit fo TPU to actually get on the track of helping you.


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 9, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> To cut this a bit. Lets look into simple upgrade paths for a user that is used to a point and click interface. stuff like arch or fedora is fine but he is a beginner looking to completely replace his experience.
> 
> IMO The debian code base is right for you.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the advise. Very detailed and sensible.

Update so far:

I liked Mint - > Cinnamon desktop.

I downloaded the ISO
Downloaded the PDF guide from their website
Downloaded from official webpage NVidia, Intel and Realtek Network drivers ( CPU+GPU+Network should be fine)
Donated 15 bucks for the cause to Mint
On the weekend I will back up my data and probably pull the trigger.


----------



## Bones (Nov 9, 2016)

Be sure when loading it you have the machine connected to the web and allow it to install all available updates and packages.
Installed it on my Crosshair V-Z machine and I've had no problems getting everything working, in fact once it was done everything worked right from the start. Mint is about the closest thing to Windows I've seen and that will make the transition to Linux that much easier. I can't even call myself a beginner with Linux yet I can do everything I need to with it.
Be sure to get Libre Office and WINE for your install once done along with anything else you might need.
Best part is it's all free.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 9, 2016)

lZKoce said:


> Thank you for the advise. Very detailed and sensible.
> 
> Update so far:
> 
> ...



"Drivers" usually ship with your distro, or OS package manager.  You don't get them from your manufacturer's website in most cases.  Just an FYI.  That usually breaks more than it helps.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 9, 2016)

alucasa said:


> ...Meanwhile, exFAT is not supported.



False, almost no distro has the packages installed, but the support is there and works perfectly, look for exfat-utils or something similar.



lZKoce said:


> Downloaded from official webpage NVidia, Intel and Realtek Network drivers ( CPU+GPU+Network should be fine)



I would just use the Nvidia drivers, Intel has them already in the kernel, and Realtek ones are always old.
Usualy you don't need to install any propietary drivers, Nvidia being the big exception.


----------

